# Several ASUS laptop problems.



## cfountain92 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello, I just bought an ASUS U56E laptop on Friday night, and I've had a few problems with it. Some of them I've been able to figure out, and they've usually been Windows 7 problems. But there are some I can't quite make disappear. 
1. Networking: I opened my laptop on Sunday after being away for a few hours, and I had no networking capability. I had a red X in the bottom tight corner of my screen where the network bars usually are. I tried troubleshooting the problem, but Windows found nothing wrong. I tried setting up a new connection, but Windows did not detect any networking hardware. I went into the Device Manager and there were little yellow "Yield" symbols next to all of my drivers. I downloaded new ones, but with no luck. I ended up just doing a system restore, which fixed the problem. 

2. Mouse pad: I opened my laptop today and discovered my touch pad does not work. I have and prefer USB mice, so it's no biggie. But I would like to still have use of the pad. I tried to update the drivers, but they were up to date. So I uninstalled the hardware and restarted. This fixed the problem, but I was prompted to restart. When I got back to the desktop, my mouse pad was not working again I have yet to figure out what to do. 

I also just have two general questions: 
1. My mute, volume +, and volume - keys occupy the F10, F11, and F12 keys. Is there a way to change the main function of the keys to volume control, rather than having to press Fn every time? 

2. I know there is a way to enable num lock on boot in the BIOS, but I can't figure out how to do it with the ASUS. Does anyone know how? 

Thank you for any help, and sorry for the length!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You should find this link useful (and should save the URL) with the sub link for the manual at the bottom and every thing else you may need ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download U56E


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As Tomken pointed out. Update your touchpad and any other drivers you need at the link he provided. 
Boot into Setup (Bios) to *enable* Numlock. Since the *Function* keys have 2 purposes to save space on the keyboard, you have to toggle between the two functions with the *FN* key, I don't think you can change this.


----------



## cfountain92 (Jun 4, 2012)

That fixed it! I'm not sure why trying to update the driver through Device Manager didn't work. But as soon as the setup finished, the touch pad was running again. 

Thank you!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's very rare Windows will find an up to date driver so you're always better off going to the manufacturer's site for updates.


----------



## cfountain92 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks! I'll have to remember that.


----------

